# Battery life



## Effjh (28/12/15)

Hi guys,

In your experience, how long should a Samsung INR18650 25R 2500mAh last on full charge? Specifically under these conditions:

Device: VTC mini mod
Coil: Kangertech OCC 0.5Ohm
Watt: 25w-30w

The battery light started flashing halfway through the day, didn't think i vaped that much. The timer function on the device indicates= 930 sec of firing it. Thats about 15mins total use, is this normal/standard? It's a brand new battery and was fully charged before use.

Thanks.


----------



## Silver (28/12/15)

Hi @Effjh 

How many mls of juice did you vape before it went flat?

Also, batteries sometimes need a few charge cycles to get to their maximum capacity.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (28/12/15)

measuring battery life in terms of juice is much more accurate imho. I get about 4mls out of a samsung 25R at 62.5W on my VTC mini. But my batteries are passed their prime.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh (28/12/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @Effjh
> 
> How many mls of juice did you vape before it went flat?
> 
> Also, batteries sometimes need a few charge cycles to get to their maximum capacity.



Thanks, good to hear it might take a few cycles. Probably around 5ml of juice maybe 6. Took some long hits when I used it. How far off "normal" would you say that is?


----------



## Silver (28/12/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> measuring battery life in terms of juice is much more accurate imho. I get about 4mls out of a samsung 25R at 62.5W on my VTC mini. But my batteries are passed their prime.



Agreed with @n0ugh7_zw 
Measuring juice consumption is a great way for me too

I get about 12ml of juice on my Sig100 with two Samsung 25Rs in it - on the Lemo1 - at about 12-15 Watts 
So thats about 6ml per battery.
I take the batteries out when the Sig says they are at about 40% - and they measure in the region of 3.5-3.6V

So 6ml for me per 18650 at lowish power is about the right number

I thought that at higher power, it would last less ml - but actually, it lasts nearly the same because you guzzle through juice faster. I haven't tested this part accurately, but I'd say 4-6ml is about right. Obviously this also depends on the mah rating of the battery and the battery age.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (28/12/15)

Effjh said:


> Thanks, good to hear it might take a few cycles. Probably around 5ml of juice maybe 6. Took some long hits when I used it. How far off "normal" would you say that is?



So to conclude - 5 or 6 mls seems on par
No worries in my view

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Effjh (28/12/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> measuring battery life in terms of juice is much more accurate imho. I get about 4mls out of a samsung 25R at 62.5W on my VTC mini. But my batteries are passed their prime.



Thanks, yeah I was mostly at 25w on a tank (4.5 ml) and a little bit. Also not sure if the tank capacity factors in the coil, those square OCC vertical coils take up a bit of room in the subtank mini.


----------



## Effjh (28/12/15)

Silver said:


> So to conclude - 5 or 6 mls seems on par
> No worries in my view



All good then, thanks guys. Just seemed a bit short, but now I know. Getting back up battery so that should see me through the day.


----------



## Silver (28/12/15)

Effjh said:


> All good then, thanks guys. Just seemed a bit short, but now I know. Getting back up battery so that should see me through the day.



Definitely have a backup battery!
In fact, get two or three for when you aren't able to put the flat ones on charge!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Effjh (28/12/15)

Silver said:


> Definitely have a backup battery!
> In fact, get two or three for when you aren't able to put the flat ones on charge!



Hehehe I tend to only buy stuff once I find I need them. This is turning out to be an expensive hobby! But loving it and it keeps me away from the stinkies. I'm sure in a couple of months I'll have tons of batteries, wire, cotton, drip tips and juice bottles laying around. Dem consumables and accessories.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Silver (28/12/15)

Effjh said:


> Hehehe I tend to only buy stuff once I find I need them. This is turning out to be an expensive hobby! But loving it and it keeps me away from the stinkies. I'm sure in a couple of months I'll have tons of batteries, wire, cotton, drip tips and juice bottles laying around. Dem consumables and accessories.



Agreed!

But remember, one cant put a price on ones health. A few thousand rand is far cheaper than ending up with emphysema or other more disastrous smoking related diseases

And lets face it - its way, way more fun than smoking!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7 | Winner 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (28/12/15)

Silver said:


> Agreed with @n0ugh7_zw
> Measuring juice consumption is a great way for me too
> 
> I get about 12ml of juice on my Sig100 with two Samsung 25Rs in it - on the Lemo1 - at about 12-15 Watts
> ...



They should make chargers that identify your batteries, so that you can keep a tab on how many cycles each battery has on it. 

My batteries have served me well, 2 X eFest 2800's and 2 X Samsung 25R's bought them in May, and they've been charged at least once a day, and for the last 2 months about twice a day. So they've got a lot of cycles under their belts. I've noticed a decided dip in performance in the last 2-3 weeks. so i'm guessing I'm at the 60% or lower stage of their life cycles. 

I've got some fresh VTC4's floating around, but i figure I may as well suck the marrow out of these batteries.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (28/12/15)

Lol @n0ugh7_zw - "suck the marrow" - classic!

I agree, would be awesome to have a battery cycle counter built in somehow
But I assume there must be a gadget that can test the health of a battery
If only @johan can send us one from the green isle

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (28/12/15)

I'm hoping the eFest Luc 6 will be able to do something like that. My understanding is that, it is possible for the battery to be analysed and for the cycle count to be worked out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (29/12/15)

With lipos you watch the mah that gets put into the battery. 
The xtar vc4 charger has this ability but only the vp4 charger has made it to south africa. 
Basically if the battery is 2000mah you generally never discharge below 600 mah and you should see the charger put in about 1400mah every time it charges.

Once the charge exceeds 70% your battery is on its way out and time to replace it. 
That being said you would need to discharge it roughly the same over its life e.g. you would use it until it said 40% on your device. 
This is not always possibly.


----------



## johan (29/12/15)

Silver said:


> Lol @n0ugh7_zw - "suck the marrow" - classic!
> 
> I agree, would be awesome to have a battery cycle counter built in somehow
> But I assume there must be a gadget that can test the health of a battery
> If only @johan can send us one from the green isle



There are devices available online at an awful dear price Silver, just google lithium "battery analyzers"

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Waine (7/1/16)

Ah....The proverbial battery dilemma with modern technology. With my first Mod purchase today I saw the name "Samsung" on my battery. I expect only a few hours. That's why my ELeaf, OMG, is it "ILeaf?. It's at my office. I forgot, I am such a novice still...The ileaf 60W is just for office use. To be honest. At a function, I would rather suck on a thick silver Stick than a black box that runs the risk of leaving me high and dry after 2 or 3 hours. Just a personal choice at this stage of the game....

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lingogrey (7/1/16)

Waine said:


> Ah....The proverbial battery dilemma with modern technology. With my first Mod purchase today I saw the name "Samsung" on my battery. I expect only a few hours. That's why my ELeaf, OMG, is it "ILeaf?. It's at my office. I forgot, I am such a novice still...The ileaf 60W is just for office use. To be honest. At a function, I would rather suck on a thick silver Stick than a black box that runs the risk of leaving me high and dry after 2 or 3 hours. Just a personal choice at this stage of the game....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Hi @Waine - I would guess that that battery would be a Samsung 25R (smurf blue or bright green) - actually one of the very best high drain 18650 batteries on the market. It has a 2500 MAH capacity, which is way more than your Twisp Aero (essentially a rebranded Joyetech Ego One) at 1100 MAH (just saw in your new mod thread that that is your other device). If you were vaping the Aero with 1 ohm coils, I would say that the 25R would give you more or less the same vaping time at moderate power with a sub ohm tank or dripper. If you were using the .5 ohm coils with the Aero, the 25R would last you (once again at moderate power) way longer before recharging.

I agree that the Aero / Ego One could perhaps be a bit more stealthy for functions, but if you are expecting less battery life from your IStick and 25R combo and if that is the reason why it won't be your 'going out' device, I think you'll be pleasantly surprised


----------

